# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  smith744 --------------------->

## NFA

Does Smith still post here?  i have a message i am trying to get to him about a friend (DBIrie).  His PM box is full..... any help would be appreciated.   And/or if someone has contact email, facebook or other route to sending message.  Thank you

Respect
NFA

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I last heard from Bill on NY Eve - he was fine, “healthy and older” he wrote. I had emailed him several months earlier so I was quite worried as his number didn’t work. You can try his email. He’s not on FB. I’ll message you his email addy.
I know DBIrie from the “old days” Is he OK?

----------


## NFA

Thank you to everyone who helped me connect with Smith, which I was able to do on 9/27 and share the following message about my Uncle DBIrie 

Smith, youll probably remember my uncle Dave from Chicago.... from your time together in Negril and believe you had stayed with him in Chicago a few times.  You and I met in Negril I think in 2005 (my name is David too).  wanted to reach out and let you know that he passed away last night, he was in fairly bad shape for a number of years.  I got the chance to be with him a few weeks ago while he was in the hospital and i brought some pictures to view with him...most of them were from Jamaica.  we had a bunch of laughs and as you know he really loves that place.  the most happiest Ive ever seen him is when he was there....  unreal what effect that country had on him.  he told me that he spent over a year there all time combined.  he really appreciated your friendship and i know you spent a lot of time on the 7-mile.  Anyway, wanted to check in and let you know.... be safe brother much respect and Hail Up Uncle Dave!  If you think there are others on the board that should know, happy to post something, but i also know he had not been on there recently... much of it because he was too ill to travel and hard for him to think about / read.  

And ill say some more here and include a few pictures of my Uncle DBIrie.  

He really did live for Jamaica and specifically Negril, he spoke of Negril to me from when I was as young as I could remember.  Sneaking me aside during a Thanksgiving dinner to show me the Lion tattoo from a recent reach probably when I was in the 6th grade.  He introduced me to Bob Marley around the same time, which lead me to Reggae, which is still the vibe for my daily life.  DBIre took me to Negril for my first time about 20 years ago, and I have been back many times since, and at first I understood his spirits desire for that place, and now have come to have the same inclinationalways wanting to be back there.  He spoke of this message board a lot, and appreciated a place he could go and catch some of that vibe from others who shared the same passion. And he appreciated the friends he made here on so many occasions.  The ironic, unexpected and point proving part of it all, is how hard it was for David to talk about Negril when he became too sick to travel about 10 years ago.he stopped posting here, and I had to initiate the conversations with him about Negril ever time we spoke which was extremely sad to me .but it would only take a moment for that to fade and we were back talking about it all again and he would always ask how many times have you been and when are you going back.  When I pulled out the pictures during my last visit with him in the hospital he told me you are making me home sick.  But was happy to hear I was in Negril for a friends wedding not too long ago, and that the wedding location was because of my uncle since he took me and I took them to his favorite place.  Last words from me to my uncle was to thank him for showing me Jamaica and teaching me reggae.  

Hail Up DBire !  And a reminder to us all to continue to spread the vibration that has a hold on us and to appreciate whats in front of us and live for the things we love. 

Much respect, 
NFA

Headline from his Obituary:

Many years ago, David found his spirit on the cliffs and beaches of Negril, amongst the people of Jamaica whom he considered part of his family.  David returned to Negril many times since, and in all, spent more than a year at his favorite place; mostly walking the 7 mile beach, since as he said "he felt the happiest, healthiest and most carefree than ever" when doing so.

----------


## Maryann

I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------


## JohnNYC

HAIL UP DBlire!  Rest in peace.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

This is a great tribute to your Uncle, David. I hope your sweet memories bring you comfort.

----------


## Rumlover

Very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing this with us!!

----------


## Rob

NFA David,

It has taken a few days to collect my thoughts about your Uncle, David B. Irie as I liked to call him.

It was always great seeing him, with a big smile and hearty handshake at our webcasts years ago. I can't even make a guess how many times he came to support the businesses at the webcasts. Way too many to count.

You have a gift describing your Uncle, I can picture in my mind's eye his face lighting up when you brought out the photos. Getting a bit up there in the years myself, I understand his reluctance to talk about Negril and Jamaica when not being able to return. You did an incredible thing to help him regain that feeling if even for a short while.

I have met probably over 100,000 people in the last 3 decades here and some stand out, and your Uncle Dave was one.

All Hail DBIrie!

Take care David.

Rob

----------


## ukran1ans

Sorry for your loss and Jamaica's loss!

----------


## NFA

Thank you Rob for the post, and context behind DBIrie... never knew or thought much about where that nickname came from, its perfectly fitting.  In fact, it will mark his headstone--couldnt have it any other way.  He appreciated you so much, to the point of the first time i was in Negril, i wasnt in my room more than 10 minutes and DBIrie was pulling me out the door to one of your webcasts... and i remember thinking 'like why do i need to see a webcast from a place that i am at already' but of course i went, and also dragged along the other 8 people who were with us.  David was super excited to introduce me to you and for us to experience the webcast which was from LTU i think, and then again the next morning for the Jamacian Cowboy dude.... it was great, there was a small group of people from this Board and the vibe and community was immediately understood as was Davids desire (or demands as it might have been) to take me there.  Have attended quite a few since and always have appreciated what you do.  I also remember the next day David's excitment for me to meet smith, which was an equal pleasure as the night before. 

I am sitting here writing a few words for the ceremony which is just over a week away.  And plan to tell a few stories from JA times, but will now also add some context behind the nickname, its origin and what its originator saidplan to read your post above--about my uncle.  Thank you for sharing that.  Think ill also read the lyrics to Three Little Birds a song, poem and edict by the most important philosopher and prophet of our time  :Smile: 

@Rob upon the next reach, when we deliver some ashes to 7 mile,  would be honored to have you along if you are up for it.  

thanks to all for the kind words.  much respect and hail up to DBIrie

NFA

----------


## Rob

David, 

I am humbled and honored. 

Thank you Sir!

Rob

----------


## SLP

I am so sorry to hear about your uncle.  He will be missed,

----------


## Lovesnegril

I don’t think I ever met him over the many years I’ve been to Negril. Hi I wish you and your family much happiness when you think of your uncle.

----------


## bigbamboo

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers and peace to your family.

----------


## NFA

What an incredible journey filled with rasta vibes and jamacia snippets, smiles and “cant wait until next time” the past few weeks have been.  Appreciate the kind words from folks here which helped me (and other visitors I directed this way) focus on the right thing, community, one love and now.  Funeral for my uncle will stick with me for some time….. of course left some sand from 7 mile there with it all….  Trinkets galore like any good JA service, and the furniture rearranged to confuse duppy….. in fact if any duppy happened by uncles yard to cause ill upon DBire, they would have baulked in a second as the whole house was in uproar.  Took a week to sift thru it all and every room was a tribute to Negril, and tribute to this website that cannot be understated.  Contacts, email addresses, correspondence, tons of stuff related to what it seems like a meet up or party on the east coast in like 7 years ago at some bar.  Probably 5 pounds of sand from Negril beach in jars, bags, vases, and in one room just a drawer partially filled with sand. ….  Holy **** was this incredibly funny, but also telling.  Telling of the magic.  Telling of the vibration.  Telling of many things.  

The volume of jamacian stuff was incredible, and I saved a sizable box of various items I will offer up here in some manner or sorts next time I am in Chicago and can get said trinkets…. Simply ran out of time to do anything specific.  @Rob a trip soon to the cliffs will happen, and will look to have our paths cross if meant to be.  Until then…..  HAIL UP DBIrie.

----------


## Rob

Smiles and tears of remembrance to your uncle... 

Peace and Love, 
Rob

----------

